# PDF Download erzwingen



## Gunah (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo...

Ich möchte mit einer htaccess auf einen Apache2.2 Server den Download von PDF-Dateien erzwingen:

```
AddType application/oct-steam .pdf
<FilesMatch "\.(gz|pdf|zip|exe)$" >
    ForceType application/octet-stream
</FilesMatch>
```

nur leider macht der Firefox bzw der Gecko es richtig und der WinSafarie/Opera/IE6-7 ignorieren es...


Gruß
Gunah


----------



## Gumbo (19. Mai 2008)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
AddType application/octet-stream .pdf
<FilesMatch "\.(gz|pdf|zip|exe)$">
    ForceType application/octet-stream
    Header set Content-Disposition attachment
</FilesMatch>
```


----------



## Gunah (19. Mai 2008)

danke für deine Antwort

der Server sagt jetzt: 
*Error 500

*liegt aber wohl anFile-Direktiven, das für mich nicht frei geschaltet ist...

Gruß
Gunah


----------

